# Circuito escucha 27 Mhz



## Jorgito-23 (May 1, 2007)

Existe algún circuito que pueda montar para escuchar lo que se habla por la frecuencia de 27 Mhz??. Corresponde con la Banda ciudadana. 
Estuve probando con una radio que tengo por casa a modificarla pero solo logré captar la señal de aviones con la torre de control porque tengo un aeropuerto a unos 10 Km de casa....

¿Qué me sugerís ?

Gracias.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (May 19, 2007)

si era una radio de fm , le subiste la frecuencia de resonancia. fijate que le separaste las espiras al inductor de sintonia . proba cambiando ese inductor por uno de entre 5 y 10 espiras  de alambre awg 28 con todas las espiras bien juntas, sobre un nucleo de ferrita de 1 cm de diametro. yo hice algo similar, y le coloque una antena telescopica de 1 metro.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 13, 2009)

yo creo que a veces sale mejor comprar un radio cb aunque se puede hacer las pruebas, en mi pais se encuentran baratos, por ejemplo de 40 canales am cuestan unos US$15 usados.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 13, 2009)

aunque creo que se puede hacer algo...
http://electroschematics.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/cb-fm-27mhz-receiver-schematic.gif


----------

